# No puedo entrar en bios ni windows



## YAKUZADAMANTIUM (Feb 26, 2008)

Hola; he estado mirando por ahi y los problemas son parecidos al mio pero al entrar en bios lo solucionan,el tema es que no me hace ni eso...al arrancar sale  lo de modo seguro,funciones d red,ultima configuracion etc...cualquiera que le de, al salir windows cargando, se bloquea y sale la imagen azul con todo eso escrito d desinstalar lo ultimo que no lo acepta (pero eso si le doy a un boton que no se ahora cual es, que me da mas opciones que al principio, mas esas mismas y ahi quito el reinicio automatico)...sino simplemente reinicia una y otra vez...esto pasó despues de que se fuera la luz pero ademas un troyano(que no se cual es por que no me arranca windows)que ni kaspersky,ni nod ni avast me lo quitaron se me instalo reciente...me dieron un cd  de instalacion de windows pero no lo lee,lo ignora,un dia no se que toqué  que intento leerlo pero ni se encendia la luz de la grabadora,aun asi salia buscando floppy disk y luego not found, despues buscando cd y not found succesivamente...¿estara mal el cd de instalacion?...creo haber entendido por ahi que deberia cambiar la placa base o ¿la pila de la bios?, ¿habra sido el virus?...le de al boton que le de no entra en bios ni ná d ná..yastoy desesperau!
gracias


----------



## YORMAN GODOY (Feb 26, 2008)

compa en algunos casos retiras la pila (primero) de la targeta madre y luegu revisa la bios de que no esta floja o algo por el estilo... al retirar la la pila no hay corriente en la targeta entonses alla reliza una especie de auto formato (tu me entiendes) en fin en algunas veses eso funciona si no intenté ayudarte


----------

